
Toronto is experiencing a “brain gain” - salbowski
https://blog.brainstation.io/what-we-can-learn-from-torontos-brain-gain/
======
lhorie
Another important thing the article didn't mention is that the Toronto house
price bubble is popping pretty hard[1], which is making it a very attractive
city to settle down in, especially considering its consistently high quality
of life scores (e.g. in the Mercer survey).

[1] [https://toronto.listing.ca/real-estate-price-
history.htm](https://toronto.listing.ca/real-estate-price-history.htm)

